# Powerbook OS8.6 - Carte PCMCIA - USB



## LeDasse (4 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,

je voudrais pouvoir profiter de connextion USB sur mon Wallstreet pour, entre autre, pouvoir y ajouter un disque dur externe (facilitant l'échange de données avec d'autres ordi distants pour moi).

J'avoue que je vois pas mal de messages signalant des problèmes avec ce genre de montage... quelqu'un pourrait-il éclairer ma lanterne quant au choix d'une carte adéquate (Powerbook G3/233 sous OS 8.6).  L'alimentation est-elle suffisante pour un disque dur externe ou en faut il un avec alimentation supplémentaire ?  Qu'en est il des drivers...

Merci pour votre aide et conseils avisés...


----------



## LeDasse (4 Novembre 2006)

désolé pour la redirection... mais le Powerbook est bien un portable non ?

Enfin, pas grâve...

Quelqu'un voit peut être l'utilité ou la facilité de monter le fameux disque dur externe en Ethernet plutôt qu'en USB ?


----------



## Invité (4 Novembre 2006)

Si c'est juste pour échanger des données, je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'un DD ethernet (le prix est nettement supérieur à celui d'un Usb)
On trouve par ailleurs des clés Usb 2Go pour 30. Ca commence à faire pas mal de capacité pour transférer des fichiers.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Novembre 2006)

LeDasse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je voudrais pouvoir profiter de connextion USB *sur mon Wallstreet*





			
				Invit&#233;;4038878 a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est juste pour &#233;changer des donn&#233;es, je ne vois pas l'int&#233;r&#234;t d'un DD ethernet (le prix est nettement sup&#233;rieur &#224; celui d'un Usb)
> On trouve par ailleurs des cl&#233;s Usb 2Go pour 30&#8364;. Ca commence &#224; faire pas mal de capacit&#233; pour transf&#233;rer des fichiers.



On parle d'un WallStreet, l&#224; 

Bon, LeDasse, j'ai un WallStreet PDQ 266, &#233;quip&#233; d'une carte PCMCIA USB 1.1, d'une autre, Firewire 400, et pour brancher un disque externe, seul le Firewire permet d'avoir des performances acceptables. J'ai acqui cette carte chez MacWay pour un peu moins de 15 &#8364;. Toutefois, il faut noter deux choses : 1) on peut la faire fonctionner sous OS 9.x, mais sous 8.6, je n'ai jamais r&#233;ussi, et 2) il faut un disque avec alimentation, car bien que disposant de deux prises Firewire 6, elle ne permet pas d'alimenter &#233;lectriquement les p&#233;riph&#233;riques qui y sont branch&#233;s. Personnellement, je l'utilise sans probl&#232;me depuis 1 an sous Mac OS X 10.2.8.

Ah, &#224; noter que si ton WallStreet n'est pas un PDQ (donc s'il n'a pas de cache niveau 2), il ne fera pas tourner Mac OS X (trop lent), mais qu'avant d'avoir mon 266, je l'avait fait tourner sur un PDQ 233 (512 Ko de cache L2) muni de 384 Mo de Ram et d'un disque de 40 Go.

Par contre, je n'ai jamais r&#233;ussi faire fonctionner une carte USB2 sur un WallStreet (elle semble marcher, mais rapidement, tout plante).


----------



## LeDasse (4 Novembre 2006)

OK, je m'incline devant la clarté de la réponse...  

Me voilà fixé et ça me semble une bien bonne opération. 

Je résume : j'ai le FireWire sur l'iMac, je m'offre une carte PCMCIA vers FireWire (à 15   ) et un DD FireWire... Le tour est joué   Tout cela sera-t-il compatible pour un simple transfert de données entre les deux bécanes ???

Je dois m'inquiéter d'un pilote particulier pour la carte ou n'importe quelle marque est sera compatible ?

Merci d'avance...


----------



## Invité (4 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> On parle d'un WallStreet, là
> Par contre, je n'ai jamais réussi faire fonctionner une carte USB2 sur un WallStreet (elle semble marcher, mais rapidement, tout plante).



Je dois être particulièrement obtus (et en plus je ne connais pas les portables !) , mais financièrement ce n'est pas plus rentable (juste pour échanger des données) d'acheter une carte Usb (même 1) et une clé 2Go ?
Je sais qu'il est impossible de booter dessus, que la rapiddité de transfert n'est pas la même, mais le prix non plus  

Edit : je viens de regarder chez Macway et l'Usb 1 n'est plus d'actualité, ce qui laisse le Firewire (14,90  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Novembre 2006)

Invité a dit:


> financièrement ce n'est pas plus rentable (juste pour échanger des données) d'acheter une carte Usb (même 1) et une clé 2Go ?



Je vois déjà comment je rame sur mon iMac G4 pour transférer la totalité de ma clé de 512 Mo (dans un sens ou dans l'autre), faut dans les 6/7 mn, ce qui met les 2 Go à 25/35 mn. non, une clé de 1 ou 2 Go en USB 1, ça ne me parait pas réaliste.


----------



## LeDasse (4 Novembre 2006)

Invité a dit:


> Si c'est juste pour échanger des données, je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'un DD ethernet (le prix est nettement supérieur à celui d'un Usb)
> On trouve par ailleurs des clés Usb 2Go pour 30. Ca commence à faire pas mal de capacité pour transférer des fichiers.



Désolé Invité mais quand je parle disque dur, je pense plus que 2 Go tu vois... J'aurais tapé dans les 40 au plus strict de tous les minimum... donc, cette possibilité est à oublier :modo:


----------



## LeDasse (4 Novembre 2006)

Invité... j'avais pas pécisé avant, sorry.

Je veux simplement être certain de faire le choix me permettant un échange entre les deux bécanes.  Mon Powerbook 233 (avec L2) ne tournera pas sous OS X (je suis pas maso non plus...) et je me trouve le système 9 pour la suite...

C'est clair que les frais ne seront pas importants mais si ça marche pas, je serai pas avancé :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Novembre 2006)

LeDasse a dit:


> Invité... j'avais pas pécisé avant, sorry.
> 
> Je veux simplement être certain de faire le choix me permettant un échange entre les deux bécanes.  Mon Powerbook 233 (avec L2) ne tournera pas sous OS X (je suis pas maso non plus...) et je me trouve le système 9 pour la suite...
> 
> C'est clair que les frais ne seront pas importants mais si ça marche pas, je serai pas avancé :rateau:



Donc, un PDQ. Sous Jaguar, ça tourne, même un 233. J'ai 3 WallStreet ici, un 233 de base, un 233 PDQ et un 266 (PDQ, donc), et je peux t'affirmer que la différence de performance entre le 233 WallStreet et le 233 PDQ est plus importante que celle entre les deux PDQ (le 233 et le 266). C'est pas une fusée, mais ça tourne. Sur mon 266, j'ai les 3 systèmes (8.6, 9.2.2 et 10.2.8), l'avantage de Mac OS X, c'est "aucune prise de tête avec les extensions", tant la carte USB que la Firewire sont reconnues directement par l'OS. En 9.2, le Firewire est reconnu sur mon iMac G4, sur le WallStreet, j'ai pas essayé. Pour le 8.6, en principe, ça ne marche pas.


----------



## LeDasse (4 Novembre 2006)

Je savais que c'était une bonne machine à l'époque et  je sais aussi que 9.2 est un bon système... je pense qu'un Powerbook 233 "respirera" miex en 9 qu'en X... mais je peux me tromper... 

De plus que le passage en X avec ce genre de bécane a pas toujours été évident (puis avec 96 de RAM  )

Mais j'y avais pensé...


----------



## Invité (4 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je vois déjà comment je rame sur mon iMac G4 pour transférer la totalité de ma clé de 512 Mo (dans un sens ou dans l'autre), faut dans les 6/7 mn, ce qui met les 2 Go à 25/35 mn. non, une clé de 1 ou 2 Go en USB 1, ça ne me parait pas réaliste.



C'est vrai, que tout dépend de son utilisation  
Je me contente de l'ethernet pour transférer, souvent en Wifi B, donc je ne stresse pas pour le temps


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2006)

LeDasse a dit:


> Je savais que c'&#233;tait une bonne machine &#224; l'&#233;poque et  je sais aussi que 9.2 est un bon syst&#232;me... je pense qu'un Powerbook 233 "respirera" miex en 9 qu'en X... mais je peux me tromper...
> 
> De plus que le passage en X avec ce genre de b&#233;cane a pas toujours &#233;t&#233; &#233;vident (puis avec 96 de RAM  )
> 
> Mais j'y avais pens&#233;...



Bon, c'est vrai que moi, les PB ne m'ont pas co&#251;t&#233;, alors investir un peu dans 512 Mo de Ram et 40 Go de disque dur restait abordable. Le 233 (un 12 pouces matrice active), lui est retourn&#233; en 9.2, avec le disque de 4 Go d'origine du 266 et 192 Mo de Ram. Il sert maintenant &#224; ma fille de 10 ans. L'autre 233 (un wallstreet premi&#232;re mani&#232;re, pas de cache L2, et &#233;cran 12 pouces matrice passive) lui est au garage, stock&#233; pour &#233;ventuellement pi&#232;ces (mauvais &#233;tat g&#233;n&#233;ral). Il a comme le tien 96 Mo de Ram (non, je dis &#231;a au cas o&#249; tu voudrais remplacer ta barrette de 32 par une seconde de 64 pour passer &#224; 128 ).


----------



## LeDasse (5 Novembre 2006)

Hey Pascal !

Ben maintenant que tu m'en as parlé, je me demande si je ne vais tout de même pas dépenser quelques  et passer le Powerbook en X :rose: .  De toute manière, je compte l'utiliser pour deux choses....

1.  Mon fils : 5 ans qui mérite de débuter sa vie informatique sur de bonnes bases   (pis je m'en fous s'il fait des bêtises dessus... ;-) ) et;
2. J'ai branché ça vers un ampli (Fatman à lampes avec support iPod... un vrai régal  ) et je voudrais juste écouter de la zique... Donc avec un 40, 60 ou 160 Go, je peux me faire MA bibliothèque iTunes.

Ce qui fait que la vitesse pour ce genre d'utilistation n'a guère d'importance... juste stable et acceptable sont les deux conditions à mes yeux.

Je pense invesir dans un peu de RAM (genre 32 de base + 128 voire 256 pour remplacer mes 64), une carte PCMCIA vers Fire Wire et un DD (compatible avec mon iMac G4 pour faciliter le transfert de données) suivant tes bons conseil et installer OS X.

Question compatibilité en OS X et ce type de machine... je suis limité non ?  Faudrait que je trouve les infos aussi tiens, je crois qu'il y a une MAJ Firware à réaliser non ?

Puis si tu savais me conseiller des marques ou modèle (point de vue compatibilité s'entend) pour PCMCIA, ce serait super !

En tout cas, merci, je ne me rendais pas compte qu'il pouvait y avoir encore autant d'utilisateurs Classic à l'heure actuelle...  Merci le Mac !


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2006)

Attends, tu as une 32 et une 64, et tu veux garder la 32 et remplacer la 64 ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: non, si tu met une 256, met l&#224; au moins &#224; la place de la 32 ! 32 Mo de plus, &#231;a compte, sur une machine comme &#231;a. Pour ton fils, rien ne t'emp&#234;che de garder un Mac OS 8.6 ou 9 sur le disque !

Attention, si ton disque fait plus de 8 Go, il faudra obligatoirement le partitionner, avec une premi&#232;re partition de 7,99 Go maximum, sur ces machines Mac OS X doit imp&#233;rativement &#234;tre install&#233; dans les 8 premiers Go du disque dur. Par ailleurs, pas plus que 10.2.8, faute de pouvoir mettre le firmware &#224; jour (non flashable sur cette machine).


----------



## LeDasse (5 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Attends, tu as une 32 et une 64, et tu veux garder la 32 et remplacer la 64 ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: non, si tu met une 256, met là au moins à la place de la 32 ! 32 Mo de plus, ça compte, sur une machine comme ça. Pour ton fils, rien ne t'empêche de garder un Mac OS 8.6 ou 9 sur le disque !



D'après info technique, RAM maxi = 192 avec 128 Mo max (pas de 256 ?!).  Soit 128 + 64... je comptais plutôt mettre ma 64 à la place de la 32 (mettre la 32 dans un bocal avec du formol...) et m'acheter une 128...  On m'aurait menti  



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Attention, si ton disque fait plus de 8 Go, il faudra obligatoirement le partitionner, avec une première partition de 7,99 Go maximum, sur ces machines Mac OS X doit impérativement être installé dans les 8 premiers Go du disque dur.



Je pensais installer OSX sur mon DD interne de 2 Go et mettre tous mes docs sur le DD externe... ça peut le faire non ?



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Par ailleurs, pas plus que 10.2.8, faute de pouvoir mettre le firmware à jour (non flashable sur cette machine).



  je dis   M E R C I   pour l'info parce que c'est bon de le savoir !  


En passant, avec OSX, je peux me prendre n'importe quoi comme PCMCIA non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2006)

LeDasse a dit:


> D'apr&#232;s info technique, RAM maxi = 192 avec 128 Mo max (pas de 256 ?!).  Soit 128 + 64... je comptais plut&#244;t mettre ma 64 &#224; la place de la 32 (mettre la 32 dans un bocal avec du formol...) et m'acheter une 128...  On m'aurait menti



Eh oui, j'avais 384 Mo sur mon 233 (256+128), et au d&#233;but sur mon 266, puis je suis pass&#233; &#224; 512 (2x256). A l'&#233;poque ou ces machines sont sorties, les SODIMM PC 100 plafonnaient &#224; 64 Mo en, taille basse, et 128 Mo en taille haute, d'o&#249; les 192 Mo Maxi indiqu&#233;s par Apple. Aujourd'hui, MacWay fournit des SODIMM taille basse en 256 Mo.



LeDasse a dit:


> Je pensais installer OSX sur mon DD interne de 2 Go et mettre tous mes docs sur le DD externe... &#231;a peut le faire non ?



Non, pas trop. Le syst&#232;me &#224; lui seul prend quasiment tout le disque, d&#232;s qu'il va falloir de la m&#233;moire virtuelle, &#231;a va bloquer. Le mieux, c'est de mettre un disque de 40 Go (le mien neuf m'a co&#251;t&#233; chez MacWay le m&#234;me prix &#224; 3&#8364; pr&#232;s qu'un 6 Go d'occasion chez Microccase, et il a encore baiss&#233; depuis !)



LeDasse a dit:


> je dis   M E R C I   pour l'info parce que c'est bon de le savoir !







LeDasse a dit:


> En passant, avec OSX, je peux me prendre n'importe quoi comme PCMCIA non ?



Non, Moi, je me fournis uniquement chez les sp&#233;cialistes du Mac (Macway ou CLG, par exemple) certains produits PC ne fonctionnant pas sur Mac.


----------



## claude72 (5 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Moi, je me fournis uniquement chez les spécialistes du Mac (Macway ou CLG, par exemple) certains produits PC ne fonctionnant pas sur Mac.


Oui, et c'est particulièrement vrai pour les barettes de mémoires *SDRAM* (normales ou SODIMM).


----------



## LeDasse (5 Novembre 2006)

claude72 a dit:


> Oui, et c'est particulièrement vrai pour les barettes de mémoires *SDRAM* (normales ou SODIMM).



OK, je m'avoue vaincu les gars ! C'est quoi la différence ???  Un type de mémoire en précis ? Vait mieux prendre du 133 que du 100 MHz ou c'est kif kif ?


----------



## LeDasse (5 Novembre 2006)

J'avais pensé *ceci* avec *ça*.

Et pourquoi pas une ou deux fois *ceci*..

je crois que ça en fera une bonne non ?  
Vu le budget (220  + port en Belgique...  ) si qqun de chez vous peut me confirmer que ça devrait fonctionner... je fonce !


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2006)

LeDasse a dit:


> OK, je m'avoue vaincu les gars ! C'est quoi la diff&#233;rence ???  Un type de m&#233;moire en pr&#233;cis ? Vait mieux prendre du 133 que du 100 MHz ou c'est kif kif ?



Non, vaut mieux pas, dans le meilleur des cas, ton WallStreet prendrait une barrette de 256 Mo de PC 133 pour une 128 Mo. Dans le pire des cas, il ne la reconna&#238;trait m&#234;me pas.



LeDasse a dit:


> J'avais pens&#233; *ceci* avec *&#231;a*.
> 
> Et pourquoi pas une ou deux fois *ceci*..
> 
> ...



Pas mal, mais tu devra imp&#233;rativement installer MAcOS X sur le disque externe, et je ne suis pas certain du tout que le Mac puisse d&#233;marrer dessus. En effet, les Mac d&#233;marrent sur le Firewire "natif", mais je ne suis pas s&#251;r qu'il puisse le faire via cette carte. Je te confirme qu'il me parait pr&#233;f&#233;rable de changer le disque interne.

Si j'ai un moment dans la journ&#233;e, je testerais si la carte Firewire permet de booter le WallStreet.


----------



## LeDasse (6 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, vaut mieux pas, dans le meilleur des cas, ton WallStreet prendrait une barrette de 256 Mo de PC 133 pour une 128 Mo. Dans le pire des cas, il ne la reconnaîtrait même pas.


 
Je me limiterai donc à une de 256 en 100 Mhz (avec les 64 de plus, je pense que ce sera amplement suffisant...)  



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas mal, mais tu devra impérativement installer MAcOS X sur le disque externe, et je ne suis pas certain du tout que le Mac puisse démarrer dessus.


Je me prendrais un 80 Go en interne et ça résoudra le problème  

De toute manière, je peux toujours utiliser l'Ethernet pour faire un réseau entre Powerbook (OS X) et iMac (X.4) et faciliter l'échange de données...



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si j'ai un moment dans la journée, je testerais si la carte Firewire permet de booter le WallStreet.


 
ça ce serait sympa car je préfère tout de même la solution du disque externe mais si jamais, je me résignerai à l'interne (y a ques les imbéciles qui changent pas d'avis... et si je demande le vôtre, c'est pour en tenir compte  ).

Quoi qu'il en soit, merci pour les infos, c'est vraiment cool !

Ca faisait qques années que j'avais laissé la _communauté_ Mac de côté, mais je constate avec plaisir que les vrais n'ont pas changés !


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2006)

Bon, ben j'ai test&#233;, &#231;a d&#233;marre pas. Est-ce parce que la carte ne le permet pas ? Possible, et m&#234;me probable, mais &#231;a peut-&#234;tre aussi parce que le syst&#232;me sur mon HD externe n'est pas dans les 8 premiers Go du disque. D&#233;sol&#233; de ne pouvoir t'en dire plus, mais je reste persuad&#233; que le disque interne est le meilleur choix.


----------



## LeDasse (6 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, ben j'ai testé, ça démarre pas. Est-ce parce que la carte ne le permet pas ? Possible, et même probable, mais ça peut-être aussi parce que le système sur mon HD externe n'est pas dans les 8 premiers Go du disque. Désolé de ne pouvoir t'en dire plus, mais je reste persuadé que le disque interne est le meilleur choix.


 
Merci beaucoup en tout cas, je pense suivre ton avis ;-)

Je suppose qu'en installant mon système sur un disque formaté il se placera de lui même dans les premiers 8 Go...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2006)

Non, il est imp&#233;ratif de partitionner le disque en faisant une premi&#232;re partition de 7,99 Go. Ce partitionnement peut &#234;tre fait depuis le CD syst&#232;me d'origine de ton disque, ou depuis le CD d'installation de Mac OS X 10.2.x


----------



## LeDasse (6 Novembre 2006)

Et je pense à un p'tit détail tiens moi...:mouais: 

Je n'ai qu'un lecteur CD sur le Powerbook... tu as une astuce pour installer le X (vu que je ne l'ai que sur DVD) ???? En sachant que je ne peux pas démarrer sur disquette (ben non...  ) et que je n'aurai rien sur DD interne neuf...

 

Pas si bête ma question tiens, t'as une idée ?

Après, promis je crois que j'aurai bien assez d'info !

Et en passant, merci pour la proposition de 64 de RAM mais si tu avais du 256 à vendre ça me tenterait pas mal plus  .  Désolé...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2006)

Tu as un 10.2.x (Jaguar) sur DVD ? Tu es s&#251;r ? Parce qu'&#224; ma connaissance, Panther &#233;tait le premier syst&#232;me &#224; &#234;tre (possiblement, moi je l'ai sur CD) vendu sur DVD.


----------



## daffyb (6 Novembre 2006)

Pour revenir (un peu) au sujet initial. Si c'est pour faire du transfert de fichier entre 2 Mac, pourquoi veux-tu passer par un disque externe ? Tu peux mettre des 2 mac en r&#233;seau via un c&#226;ble &#233;thernet crois&#233; non ?


----------



## LeDasse (6 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu as un 10.2.x (Jaguar) sur DVD ? Tu es sûr ? Parce qu'à ma connaissance, Panther était le premier système à être (possiblement, moi je l'ai sur CD) vendu sur DVD.


 
Eh bien non ! J'ai Panther sur DVD... qui n'ira pas sur le Powerbook  

Bon ben, j'ai plus qu'à chercher un Jaguar... :sick:


----------



## LeDasse (6 Novembre 2006)

daffyb a dit:


> Pour revenir (un peu) au sujet initial. Si c'est pour faire du transfert de fichier entre 2 Mac, pourquoi veux-tu passer par un disque externe ? Tu peux mettre des 2 mac en réseau via un câble éthernet croisé non ?


 
C'était une solution envisagée au départ... mais effectivement, je passerai en Ethernet pour l'échange et changerai le DD interne pour le problème de stockage (puis le tout revient encore un petit peu moins cher


----------



## LeDasse (6 Novembre 2006)

Et puis tant qu'on y est, soyons fous... ça ne me posera pas de souci de placer 2 x 256 Mo ?  Ou bien y a t'il un des ports qui a une limite particulière et/ou espace ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2006)

LeDasse a dit:


> Et puis tant qu'on y est, soyons fous... &#231;a ne me posera pas de souci de placer 2 x 256 Mo ?  Ou bien y a t'il un des ports qui a une limite particuli&#232;re et/ou espace ?



Il y a deux sortes de barrettes SODIMM : Taille haute et taille basse. Les tailles hautes sont aussi, voire un peu plus hautes que larges, les tailles basses sont deux fois plus larges que hautes (environ). Dans ton PB, tu DOIS mettre une taille basse dans le connecteur inf&#233;rieur (celui ou il faut sortir la carte processeur), tu peux mettre n'importe quelle taille dans l'emplacement sup&#233;rieur. Celle figurant sur l'illustration de ton lien (plus haut vers le site de Macway) est une taille basse. Pour la capacit&#233;, pas de limites, s'il existait des PC100 de 512 Mo tu pourrais les mettre. La limite de 512 Mo est due au fait que la plus grosse capacit&#233; en PC 100 c'est 256 Mo. Mon 266 &#224; 512 Mo et s'en porte tr&#232;s bien !


----------



## LeDasse (6 Novembre 2006)

Pascal77 : un tout grand merci pour toutes tes informations.

Je commande ce soir mes deux barrettes de 256 et un DD interne d'au moins 80 Go.

Reste à me trouver un OS X.2 (mais ça personne ne le fera mieux que moi...  )

Et puis tout installer...  

Pour le slot supérieur, je ne m'inquiète pas... par contre, je ne manquerai pas de te demander conseil si j'ai des soucis pour sortir la carte processeur et avoir accès au slot inférieur (rien de particulier ???? j'avoue que je ne l'ai encore jamais ouvert mais j'ai déjà "opéré" sur des tours).  Je vais essayer de ne pas utiliser le marteau et le burin ha ha


----------



## daffyb (6 Novembre 2006)

LeDasse a dit:


> Eh bien non ! J'ai Panther sur DVD... qui n'ira pas sur le Powerbook
> 
> Bon ben, j'ai plus qu'à chercher un Jaguar... :sick:


C'est quand même vachement dommage, car Panther est tout de même mieux, moins bugué et plus réactif que Jaguar.
Ce que tu peux faire, c'est acheter un boitier FireWire pour mettre ton disque dur dedans, faire l'installe depuis l'iMac et mettre ton nouveau disque dans ton portable.
Tu pourras toujours remettre l'ancien disque dans le boitier pour le recyler


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2006)

LeDasse a dit:


> par contre, je ne manquerai pas de te demander conseil si j'ai des soucis pour sortir la carte processeur et avoir accès au slot inférieur (rien de particulier ???? j'avoue que je ne l'ai encore jamais ouvert mais j'ai déjà "opéré" sur des tours).  Je vais essayer de ne pas utiliser le marteau et le burin ha ha



Tu soulèves délicatement côté disque dur en faisant doucement levier avec le bout de la lame d'un tournevis plat, et tu le dégage vers la droite. Pas de vis à défaire, rien d'autre à faire. Pour le remontage, tu entre les deux pattes dans la fente de l'armature métallique sur la gauche, et tu ré-enclenche le double connecteur en appuyant doucement sur la droite.

Tiens, la série en images que j'avais fait il y a quelques temps :
Etape 1 :





Etape 2 :





Etape 3 :





Etape 4 :



Tu peux noter sur la photo 2 une barrette SODIMM taille haute, et sur la photo 4 une taille basse !


----------



## LeDasse (6 Novembre 2006)

Bon ben avec le reportage photo je m'incline  

Que demander de plus ?  parfaitement parfait !

Je vire la carte supérieure, le disque dur, j'extrais la carte processeur et remplace la carte RAM dessus et je remonte le nouveau HD avec le 2° RAM pour refermer ensuite et croiser les doigts...

Allez man, ça va aller, pas l'air difficile sur photo  
Merci !


----------



## LeDasse (6 Novembre 2006)

daffyb a dit:


> C'est quand même vachement dommage, car Panther est tout de même mieux, moins bugué et plus réactif que Jaguar.
> Ce que tu peux faire, c'est acheter un boitier FireWire pour mettre ton disque dur dedans, faire l'installe depuis l'iMac et mettre ton nouveau disque dans ton portable.
> Tu pourras toujours remettre l'ancien disque dans le boitier pour le recyler


 

Oui, je pourrais mais en effectuant cette manoeuvre, je ne risque pas d'avoir un système optimisé pour mon iMac et non pour le Powerbook ? Ou est-ce une légende ???

Sinon, je peux faire une installation par Ethernet (de nuit ) ?

Au pire, je me trouverai un 10.2 sur CD... je préfère tout de même :
1. être en règle et ;
2. avoir un support pratique en fonction de la machine si problème utlérieur.

Mais évidemment, c'est pas chez Apple que je le trouverai


----------



## claude72 (6 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> s'il existait des PC100 de 512 Mo tu pourrais les mettre. La limite de 512 Mo est due au fait que la plus grosse capacité en PC 100 c'est 256 Mo


Il y a une autre raison pour la limite à 256, donc ce n'est pas sûr que des barettes 512 Mo seraient reconnues si elles existaient : dans les G3 beige et les G3 blanc/bleu Apple utilisait des contrôleurs mémoire qui ne pouvaient gérer que 16 boîtiers mémoire de 128 méga-bits chacun, ce qui fait un maximum de 256 Mo : d'où la fameuse distinction entre les barettes "double face" avec 16 boîtiers mémoire, donc 8 sur chaque face et les barettes "simple face" avec 8 boîtiers mémoire sur une seule face.

Il me semble que cette limitation n'existe pas sur les iMac 350 et DVxxx, et je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est pour les portables.





> C'est quoi la différence ??? Un type de mémoire en précis ? Vait mieux prendre du 133 que du 100 MHz ou c'est kif kif ?


Je ne sais pas mais en plus de ce problème de contrôleur, il apparaît que le Mac est plus chatouilleux que les PC sur on-ne-sait-pas-quelle-caractéristique et il y a des soucis de reconnaissance avec la majorité des barettes de PC même des barettes "de marque" ! d'où le conseil de s'adresser à un vendeur de Mac pour acheter des barettes SDRAM pour un Mac.

(je parle en connaissance de cause, car j'ai fait cette erreur de croire que n'importe quelle barette de SDRAM achetée chez un vendeur de PC conviendrait pour mon iMac eh bien non : la 256 Mo a été reconnue sans problème dans un iMac, mais pas la 512, ni dans un eMac, ni dans deux G4 différents donc je suis déjà retourné 1 fois faire changer la barette de 512 Mo, mais comme cette 2e barette n'a pas non plus été reconnue, j'y suis retourné une 2e fois pour leur amener le iMac pour essayer de trouver une barette qui voudra bien fonctionner et il faudra que j'y retourne une 3e fois pour récupérer mon iMac : total 4 voyages chez le marchand pour une barette de SDRAM)


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2006)

daffyb a dit:


> C'est quand même vachement dommage, car Panther est tout de même mieux, moins bugué et plus réactif que Jaguar.
> Ce que tu peux faire, c'est acheter un boitier FireWire pour mettre ton disque dur dedans, faire l'installe depuis l'iMac et mettre ton nouveau disque dans ton portable.
> Tu pourras toujours remettre l'ancien disque dans le boitier pour le recyler





LeDasse a dit:


> Oui, je pourrais mais en effectuant cette manoeuvre, je ne risque pas d'avoir un système optimisé pour mon iMac et non pour le Powerbook ? Ou est-ce une légende ???
> 
> Sinon, je peux faire une installation par Ethernet (de nuit ) ?
> 
> ...



Non, tu ne peut pas mettre Panther sur ton PowerBook, ça ne fonctionnerait pas ! En effet, avant de mettre Panther sur un Mac plus vieux que lui, il faut mettre son firmware à jour, et le firmware du WallStreet ne peut pas être mis à jour. XPostFacto permet d'installer Panther su de telles machines, malheureusement, son auteur déconseille son installation sur le WallStreet pour cause d'incompatibilité entre les pilotes ATI de Panther et la carte du WallStreet, ce qui provoque un écran noir irrémédiable.


----------



## daffyb (6 Novembre 2006)

bon ben ok alors


----------



## LeDasse (6 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, tu ne peut pas mettre Panther sur ton PowerBook, ça ne fonctionnerait pas ! En effet, avant de mettre Panther sur un Mac plus vieux que lui, il faut mettre son firmware à jour, et le firmware du WallStreet ne peut pas être mis à jour. XPostFacto permet d'installer Panther su de telles machines, malheureusement, son auteur déconseille son installation sur le WallStreet pour cause d'incompatibilité entre les pilotes ATI de Panther et la carte du WallStreet, ce qui provoque un écran noir irrémédiable.


 

Pas de souci, je me limite à 10.2.8 mais puis-je faire celle-ci à partir de mon iMac ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2006)

Heu ? comment ? tu ne peux pas brancher un disque de PB sur ton iMac, et si la carte Firewire permet au PB d'acc&#233;der au disque d'un Mac en mode "Target", le contraire n'est pas vrai, le PB dispose bien d'un mode similaire, mais en SCSI.


----------



## LeDasse (6 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Heu ? comment ? tu ne peux pas brancher un disque de PB sur ton iMac, et si la carte Firewire permet au PB d'accéder au disque d'un Mac en mode "Target", le contraire n'est pas vrai, le PB dispose bien d'un mode similaire, mais en SCSI.



Je compte me limiter à une connexion Ethernet (je n'ai pas de FireWire) pour échange entre les deux ordis... ça je ne suppose que pas de souci.

Ce que je voulais dire (mais je fais des phrases trop courtes), c'était de faire une connexion Ethernet entre les deux machines, de placer mon DVD d'installation OSX dans l'iMac en vue de l'installer sur le Pb.  Mais ça ne peut pas marcher puisque limité à X.2.8 (donc, mon install à partir de l'iMac ne pourra pas se faire...).

Je dois retrouver un X.2 sur CD pour l'installer proprement sur le PB et puis assurer l'échange de fichiers entre les deux bécanes (X.3.9 sur iMac) via Ethernet, je ne pense pas devoir me tracasser de la compatibilité entre les deux systèmes...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2006)

Oui, de toute fa&#231;on, tu n'aurais pas pu l'installer via le r&#233;seau, vu que pour installer OS X (toutes versions), &#231;a ne peut se faire qu'en d&#233;marrant la machine sur le CD/DVD.


----------



## LeDasse (6 Novembre 2006)

Et bien voici,

j'ai passé commande chez macway pour 1 x 256 Mo de RAM... ben oui une seule de stock, pas le choix :mouais:  (à combiner avec mes 64 actuels) et 1 HD interne de 100 Go en 5,400 tr/min.

je pense pouvoir booster le bestiaux  

J'ai "opéré" le Powerbook pour regarder ce que j'avais comme RAM et je dois dire que c'est quand même plus facile qu'un joint de culasse ! Et en plus, t'as les mains propres


----------

